# Final OTC Update: In-Car Videos Online



## Guest (May 21, 2002)

http://www.binaryvista.com/ZCars/Z32/2002/OTC/index.html

And that's a wrap. Be sure to check out the issue of SportZ Magazine that's in the mail right now, it's got a huge amount of information on what Glenn and I did to prepare our cars, including Dyno charts and the whole 9 yards. Plus the next issue of SportZ will have even more detailed day-by-day coverage of the event, so check it out: http://www.sportzmagazine.com


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2002)

I love the videos! Now I'm pissed that I left Las Vegas!!! I had no idea this much was going on over there! I'm in louisiana now and while there are clubs there aren't that many places to run. Once again loved the videos!


----------

